# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychosomatische klachten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Psychosomatische klachten*

Bij een ziekte vindt er vaak een lichamelijk aspect en psychisch aspect plaats. Het lichamelijke is vaak te onderzoeken en dus te vinden. Het psychisch aspect behoort bij de psychosomatische klachten. Zo kan er pijn gevoeld worden waarbij de oorzaak niet gevonden kan worden tijdens een lichamelijk onderzoek. Het zijn dus onverklaarbare klachten waar ook fibbromyalgie, chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom en prikkelbare darmen deel vanuit maken.

Ook kunnen psychosomatische klachten het gevolg zijn van een ziekte of een lichamelijk letsel. Bedenk maar als je iets niet meer kunt wat je voorheen wel kon, welk effect dat heeft op je geest. Je kunt er depressief van worden wat weer negatief effect kan hebben op het herstel van het lichamelijke aspect. Het kan ook zijn dat een ziekte of een lichamelijk letsel ontstaat door psychosomatische klachten. 

*Oorzaak*
Het heeft allemaal te maken met het stress-systeem. Kortdurende stress is niet erg. Daar kun je zelfs alert door worden. Echter als het langer aanwezig is, kan het systeem uit balans raken. De stresshormonen zijn dan van slag. Ook hebben deze hormonen effect op neurotransmitters in de hersenen. Het verzorgt namelijk de prikkeloverdracht tussen zenuwcellen. Je kunt je voorstellen dat als dit alles verstoord raakt, je lichamelijke klachten kunt gaan voelen welke dus onverklaarbaar zijn. 

*Onderzoek*
Als arts is het goed om te kijken naar de lichamelijke aspecten in combinatie met de psychische aspecten. Daarbinnen valt ook de sociale kant van het verhaal. Lichamelijk onderzoek alleen is niet voldoende, omdat daar vaak niet de antwoorden uit komen. Daarnaast zal de patiënt zich dan niet begrepen voelen. Voor sommige mensen voltstaat een luisterend oor. Anderen hebben baat bij het helpen hoe om te gaan met stress of om met een psycholoog te praten.

*Behandeling*
Het belangrijkste is om het stress-systeem weer in balans te krijgen. Positieve gedachtes helpen daarbij. Het is dus maar net hoe je met tegenslagen en stress omgaat. Cognitieve therapie kan helpen hier inzicht in te krijgen. Verder kunnen relaxatietechnieken en ademhalingsoefeningen helpen om je lichaam weer te laten ontspannen. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- plusmagazine.knack.be

----------


## gossie

lieve Agnes,

Bedankt voor dit uitgebreid(d)e artikel.

----------


## bloempje1988

hartelijk bedankt Agnes, erg informatief, heb zelf een ex gehad met borderline...

----------


## sietske763

groot nadeel vind ik, dat als je dus behandeld wordt bij bv een depressie dat ECHTE klachten zoals bv s,nachts wakker liggen van de kriebelhoest, je ook daarin niet altijd serieus genomen wordt......dus ipv codeine voorschrijven, krijg je zo,n psychisch praatje met je HA.
en ook als je al jaaaaaaaaren stabiel bent qua depri, toch zien ze je zo.....

----------


## KoBoer

Hoi Agnes,

Mijn vrouw kampt al sinds 2008 met heel veel lichaamlijke klachten na de afbouw van (te hoge dosering) oxazepam. Ondertussen hebben we alle specialisten gezien (sommige zelfs in een second-opinion) die denkbaar zijn bij haar klachten en ondertussen al toe aan onze vierde psychiater. Deze (van het UMCG in Groningen) heeft nu vastgesteld dat mijn vrouw lijdt aan een hele zware depressie. Aangezien zij van de diverse psychiaters al de nodige anti-depressiva heeft gehad die niet werkten, is nu voorgesteld om mijn vrouw op te nemen en over te gaan tot elektroconvulsietherapie (electroshock).

Ik vraag mij af of er op dit forum iemand ervaring heeft met deze soort van behandeling (successen en slechte ervaringen), want we willen natuurlijk wel een goede beslissing nemen. Helaas is de psychiater niet zo toegankelijk als we wel hoopten, maar om nu weer op zoek te gaan... en Google biedt ook niet altijd objectieve informatie.

We zijn eigenlijk een beetje ten einde raad en willen graag advies en ondersteuning.

Groetjes
Koos

----------


## sietske763

heb mensen in de psychiatrie mee gemaakt die electroshocken moesten ondergaan.
bij deze mensen sloeg de AD niet aan en door te shocken kan het zo zijn dat de medicatie daarna wel beter aanslaat, ik heb daar wel resultaten bij gezien.
verder kan ik er niets over zeggen,
alleen nog wel dat het onder narcose gebeurde en dat de pat. daarna een uurtje hoofdpijn hadden...
veel sterkte!

----------

